# stagg r500 or epiphone les paul special II



## benny187 (May 5, 2009)

this will be my first guitar so i really dont know which would be the better buy
stagg r500 on sale for 150 (190 w/ shipping)
epiphone les paul special 2 @ 235 (no shipping)
thanks a lot


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Between those two I would choose the Epiphone. The best thing to do is try alot of different guitars and see which one sounds and feels best to you. Even if you are buying online you can usually find the same model at a local music store to try out. Make sure to spend at least as much on your amp as the guitar, it can really make or break your tone. Oh......and have lotsa fun....good luck.

:rockon2:


----------



## benny187 (May 5, 2009)

anything in specific make it better... i thought even though its a less known brand it was a better guitar because the r500 is generally a more expensive guitar right?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Stagg is NOT a good make. Go Epiphone. Better resale on the Epi as well.


----------



## Pighawker (Feb 28, 2009)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Stagg is NOT a good make. Go Epiphone. Better resale on the Epi as well.



I was wondering the same thing, of course the Stagg is cheaper, but remember the saying, "You get what you pay for." 

I am definately going Epi, I have read more bad than good reviews on Stagg. 

However the Ibanez single cut guitars are good quality, and look sharp. Not sure if you ever considered them or not.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Not to be a contrarian here but I haven't found Stagg to be shyte at all. I only have one example of their stuff to go on but I've been pleasantly surprised. I have one of their stratty models, an S350-OR, and it's a very good guitar. No-name tuners but they hold their own. The pups are hardly brilliant, but that's somewhat to be expected. Aside from that, my guitar is a superb player with very good tonal properties - alder body, maple neck and fretboard. A real looker, too. The name of the company feels cheesy to me, sure! - and the headstock shape is not my favourite either, but the guitar itself as a platform is excellent. Aside from that headstock it's virtually identical in profile to a Strat. I'd put it up against a typical Fender MexiStrat any day.

I find Epi stuff hit and miss. I'd recommend at least taking a look at Rondo's stuff as they have a lot of different models at pretty impressive price points.

Good luck in making your decision!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've seen many Stagg and Epiphone guitars come through my instruction business, and if it were my choice: Epiphone. Generally, better finish, fret dressing, pickups and/or electrical, not to mention resale/trade value.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Based on the responses thus far I'm starting to conclude that I fluked out with my Stagg.


----------



## benny187 (May 5, 2009)

hey what about the guitar from the ESP F-10 package...and as far as an amp goes if i don't go for the package would be
http://www.tomleemusic.ca/main/guitars.cfm?details=1&id=241&inv=96403
nd i looked up some reviews for the stagg.. looks pretty decent
http://reviews.harmony-central.com/reviews/Guitar/product/Stagg/R500/10/1


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Save up a little extra and go for an Epi Les Paul 100 or Godin SD22.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

What kind of music can U play? I always thought an Acoustic is best to learn on.


----------



## benny187 (May 5, 2009)

okay my price point got bumped a bit now im between
esp (ltd) ec-100
or
epiphone lp 100
wish i could try these both out but no local stores carry the damn esp. any thoughts between these two?


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

http://inventorspot.com/files/images/guitar.jpg


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

if you have $400 you can get a used epiphone les paul standard


----------

